# Harry Rowland the wheel builder



## Milzy (31 Aug 2013)

Type Run Model Hubs Spokes Approx. weight

Road Excellight Ambrosio 28 1666

Hi, I've been quoted......

Built with Sapim Race silver front & rear £278.00 per pair with delivery or with Lasers on the front £287.00

I know I can buy Zonda's for about £280 which are a bit lighter. Would I be better going for this hand build?

I'm thinking of pushing my budget up a bit more but I'm after a good serviceable wheel for a light hill climber style.

 

http://www.harryrowland.info/7301.html


----------



## YahudaMoon (31 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> Would I be better going for this hand build?


 
Aint all bicycle wheels hand built?

That said, I know where your coming from, when I have the money I use two people to build my wheels who are top wheel builders who I can trust

Will @ Wills Wheels, Stockport, Manchester

and..

Pete Matthews, Liverpool


----------



## Spoked Wheels (31 Aug 2013)

Go handbuilt. HR is certainly one of the best and he will build you good wheels.

If you are short of cash and can pick up from Bournemouth I'm happy to build your wheels for free. I guess you could save as much as £100.


----------



## Milzy (31 Aug 2013)

RRSODL said:


> Go handbuilt. HR is certainly one of the best and he will build you good wheels.
> 
> If you are short of cash and can pick up from Bournemouth I'm happy to build your wheels for free. I guess you could save as much as £100.


 
Thanks for the offer but damn I'm pretty far North from sunny Bournemouth.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (31 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> Thanks for the offer but damn I'm pretty far North from sunny Bournemouth.


 
No problem!!! Hope you get your wheels sorted.


----------



## jayonabike (31 Aug 2013)

Harry is one of the best in the business. I bought a pair of wheels off him 2 years ago. They are as true today as the day I bought them. I'm thinking of going hand builts on my next bike & if I do they'll be from Harry.


----------



## Milzy (31 Aug 2013)

jayonabike said:


> Harry is one of the best in the business. I bought a pair of wheels off him 2 years ago. They are as true today as the day I bought them. I'm thinking of going hand builts on my next bike & if I do they'll be from Harry.


 
I'm even thinking of making the order before the others get back to me with their build prices. Pete M will prob do the same kind of thing for the same kind of price but on PIANNI rims instead of Ambrosio Devon custards.


----------



## Milzy (31 Aug 2013)

Although they are both Legends I don't know who to buy from. A pair from each of them would be nice.


----------



## s7ephanie (31 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> Although they are both Legends I don't know who to buy from. A pair from each of them would be nice.


Harry !!!!


----------



## Milzy (1 Sep 2013)

Would anyone still go for tha campagnolo Zonda's at the same price over the Ambrosio?


----------



## bobbbbsy (30 Jul 2014)

RRSODL said:


> Go handbuilt. HR is certainly one of the best and he will build you good wheels.
> 
> If you are short of cash and can pick up from Bournemouth I'm happy to build your wheels for free. I guess you could save as much as £100.


im from b mouth


----------



## Spoked Wheels (30 Jul 2014)

bobbbbsy said:


> im from b mouth


Congratulations!!!! It's a great place to live.
As for free wheel building that is only for CC members and since this is your first post...... need I say anymore?


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Jul 2014)

Milzy said:


> Would anyone still go for tha campagnolo Zonda's at the same price over the Ambrosio?


Depends what you want. If you are quite happy to junk the Zondas after the rim reaches it's wear limit, well they are lighter and more aero. I doubt if you will find new rims.

Handbuilts on the other hand can have the rims replaced over and over again at relatively little cost.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jul 2014)

Handbuilts ... dare to be different!
I've just had a pair of handbuilts made by DCR, exactly to my spec and some words of wisdom from Mr Hunt. Also, if you have any issues you have a real person who made them to go back to. Just need to have them delivered!

(Archetype rims on a Schmidt Son28 Dynohub front with Velo Orange Grand Cru touring hub at the rear ... all in retro blingy silver! Audax, Winter and credit card touring for the use of)


----------



## Spoked Wheels (30 Jul 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Depends what you want. If you are quite happy to junk the Zondas after the rim reaches it's wear limit, well they are lighter and more aero. I doubt if you will find new rims.
> 
> Handbuilts on the other hand can have the rims replaced over and over again at relatively little cost.



I have heard good reviews about Zonda wheels but your point is valid, however, some people don't look that far (the time for a new rim) they look for light wheels that look nice full stop.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jul 2014)

Doubtless you've made you choice & got your wheels now, looking at the dates of posting this

if not, I'd certainly propose (& second) Gary Proud, over at Kendells in Castleford

He can't be far off the build quality of Harry Rowland, Gary also builds m/cycle wheels & so I'm told) wire-wheels for old British sports cars!!!
I've got a pair (on my now retired, Dyna-Tech 755Ti) that he rebuilt 20 years ago, & they're still going strong, with maybe 2 minor tweaks (after they settled down) & they're still true!


http://www.kendellcycles.co.uk/


In the 'Cycling Links (trade) section;
http://www.cyclingphotos.co.uk/cyclinglinks.html

Ian Cammish, first paragraph, after 1st set of pictures

http://www.iancammish.co.uk/#!front-wheels/cvpl


----------



## Milzy (1 Aug 2014)

My Harry Rowlands are doing great. I paid £280 & they're very light for the money. I doubt any off the shelf wheels around that price can anywhere close match the weight & build quality.


----------



## PK99 (1 Aug 2014)

Milzy said:


> My Harry Rowlands are doing great. I paid £280 & they're very light for the money. I doubt any off the shelf wheels around that price can anywhere close match the weight & build quality.



+1

mine have done 6000+miles and still perfectly true


----------



## Spoked Wheels (1 Aug 2014)

Exce


Milzy said:


> My Harry Rowlands are doing great. I paid £280 & they're very light for the money. I doubt any off the shelf wheels around that price can anywhere close match the weight & build quality.


Excellent!!! Can I ask what components did he use? As a guess I'd say Open Pro rims and DT Swiss spokes, I'm a big fun of him .


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Aug 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> Aint all bicycle wheels hand built?



No. Most wheels are machine built.


----------



## georgieboy84 (29 Aug 2018)

Spoked Wheels said:


> Go handbuilt. HR is certainly one of the best and he will build you good wheels.
> 
> If you are short of cash and can pick up from Bournemouth I'm happy to build your wheels for free. I guess you could save as much as £100.


Hi mate, are you still building wheels? How much would you charge to swap my hubs out? I have pro 4 replacements just waiting on a boost adaptor for the front hub. I live in Tuckton. Thanks.
*Mod Note:*
Removed mobile number for privacy.


----------



## georgieboy84 (30 Aug 2018)

Spoked Wheels said:


> Exce
> 
> Excellent!!! Can I ask what components did he use? As a guess I'd say Open Pro rims and DT Swiss spokes, I'm a big fun of him .


Ricardo, thanks for the PM cant reply for some reason. I have the 148 rear 28h hub but my front wheel is a 24h Hope don't make a boost 24h hub so I have purchased the standard hub and adaptor although I have been sent an adaptor for a pro2 hub ( currently awaiting a swap ) are you able to measure up without taking the wheels apart? I use the bike daily for transport and would be ideal to get the job done in a day ( preferably a Saturday if poss )
Thanks in advance


----------



## Spoked Wheels (30 Aug 2018)

Hi,

Can you tell me what its your current hub, rim model and number of spokes please? What is the new hub model?

You should be able to pm me without any problems.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Aug 2018)

Harry lives in Ramsgate now. I broke a spoke in a single speed Ambrosio wheel, took it to him, he looked at it and said "it's not one of mine"

He used to handbuild wheels for them until they got the machines in.

New spoke and true up, £5 and I left him the half pack of biscuits we didn't eat while chatting and boy does he love a natter. 
Top bloke.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Aug 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Handbuilts ... dare to be different!
> I've just had a pair of handbuilts made by DCR, exactly to my spec and some words of wisdom from Mr Hunt. Also, if you have any issues you have a real person who made them to go back to. Just need to have them delivered!
> 
> (Archetype rims on a Schmidt Son28 Dynohub front with Velo Orange Grand Cru touring hub at the rear ... all in retro blingy silver! Audax, Winter and credit card touring for the use of)


By the way.... these are fab and still going very well indeed! No attention needed.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Aug 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> By the way.... these are fab and still going very well indeed! No attention needed.
> 
> View attachment 427654



I can see my bike (well only just as its a stealth machine) behind yours.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I can see my bike (well only just as its a stealth machine) behind yours.


Where?


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Aug 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Where?



... Hmmm, maybe I was mistaken, its just the shadow of yours.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> ... Hmmm, maybe I was mistaken, its just the shadow of yours.


:-). Nutter!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (31 Aug 2018)

I love the superflap!


----------

